# 2011 335d, Keep or trade in for a honda?



## Pierre Louis (Oct 23, 2011)

magbarn said:


> The only issue with your above statement is that none of the indy shops in southern CA so far hardly know anything to do with our 335d's other than changing the oil and refilling the DEF. (I would guess the number of BMW's in GA are even less than CA) AFAIK no one other than a BMW dealer has done the SIB for CBU or done repairs on the SCR system. So you keep your 335d, plan on paying stealership service prices for the foreseeable future... OTOH, many of the indy shops here can easily deal with the frequent maladies plaguing the E90 328i/335i's.


Yes, I am concerned about this too. Am not against extended warranties. BMW is perhaps the least reliable of all the brands, Audi included. My private mechanic even recommended an extended warranty. So I'm on the fence as usual about this and still have a bit to go before making the decision.

PL


----------



## Pat_X5 (Aug 23, 2008)

To be fair, we have a 07 Honda & 07 Merc and have to say that Hondas are the least cost to maintain compared to the Merc.

But the stability, comfort and safety has to go the the Merc.

All my BMWs of course has the fun factor and excitement that neither the Honda nor Merc has***8230;.

Guess you can't have your cake and eat it too !


----------



## Kafkaesque328 (Mar 8, 2014)

If you want to stick with TDI I would for sure get a Golf TDI over some Honda. Still good driving dynamics and solidity although you would perhaps be plagued by the usual VW related issues.


----------



## Squiddie (Dec 19, 2010)

Reading the forums too much is not a good thing. The threat of carbon buildup, sure it's there but it doesn't hit everybody, and a lot of people drive BMWs, especially E90s without major problems. And if I understand you correctly, so do you so far.

Honda owners have less maintenance, but they might also underreport it. Recent ones are also stuffed with electronics and we really don't know how that works out long term. You might end up trading a problem free car for an unknown.

I don't see a reason to fiddle with it, with the specific exception that if you are really short on time and definitely don't want to deal with car issues at all I would get a new car with warranty, and from a company that gives out loaners when thingie is broken. If you want to drive your 335d the thing you need to do is build a good relationship with somebody who can work on it. That is an investment, but it also means you pay deprecation from now on for a 3 year old car, a new, nice Honda has more more 2 years at least.


----------



## UncleJ (May 7, 2006)

For proven reliability and peace of mind -- just get the Honda/Acura. They are great cars, just not exciting -- but hey, when you are bumper to bumper on the never ending freeway "exciting" is perhaps the last thing you really use.


----------



## magbarn (Jan 28, 2003)

UncleJ said:


> For proven reliability and peace of mind -- just get the Honda/Acura. They are great cars, just not exciting -- but hey, when you are bumper to bumper on the never ending freeway "exciting" is perhaps the last thing you really use.


Used to be part of a "only Honda/Acura Family" till I test drove my first BMW :bigpimp:
Many of us Acura/Honda enthusiasts were very let down when cheap ass Ito killed the RWD platform and V8's that were basically almost production ready. Dreams of a BMW with Japanese reliability were killed overnight (Infiniti tried, but Ghosn has them cutting too many corners and it shows) Now Acura is just stuck being a Audi/Volvo wannabe...


----------



## UncleJ (May 7, 2006)

Being an "Audi wannabe" is not a bad thing (think R8)! For those who relegate Honda/Acura to "soulless appliances" (which for the most part they are!) one only has to recall the S2000 and NSX to appreciate what they REALLY are capable of producing.


----------



## KeithS (Dec 30, 2001)

Several interesting thoughts in this thread. Just wanted to jump in on the conversation. We currently have 49K miles on the 11 335D and so far (fingers crossed) the only warranty issue was the AC belt. Have never seen the SES. At this point, best car we've ever owned. Plus being a unique limited vehicle of a 3 series with 425 ft/lb torque, we all enjoy that push you in the seat feeling when we step on the throttle. It is unlikely BMW will import an vehicle like this again so I am going to take my chances with current plans on keeping it a long time. Now that they have a reasonable solution for cleaning carbon, no reason to let that issue cause you to run away from the car. 

BMWs can last a long time. My son is driving the E46 328i that I purchased new (our first BMW). At 180K miles still doesn't burn a drop of oil and is running with the original clutch!

On another topic of this thread, at some point we will be replacing the '00 540iT, our larger car. When you price out a new BMW of this size (5 series or 3GT), for about $15K more you can get a Tesla. And I have seen their super charging stations along the routes I typically drive (50% charge in 20 minutes). Of course the savings Tesla is trying to suggest for the cost in fuel savings is a joke in comparison to the extra cost of the vehicle. Electricity is not free.


----------



## Pierre Louis (Oct 23, 2011)

For me, a Tesla S might be a true thrill ride with its instantaneous torque and sleek styling. The fuel savings would be icing on the cake. The lack of charging stations where I live would be a "wait and see" deterrent.


----------



## KeithS (Dec 30, 2001)

Pierre Louis said:


> For me, a Tesla S might be a true thrill ride with its instantaneous torque and sleek styling. The fuel savings would be icing on the cake. The lack of charging stations where I live would be a "wait and see" deterrent.


How often would you exceed 250 miles in one day?


----------



## UncleJ (May 7, 2006)

Here in the valley the big complaint is that all the electrics have swamped the charging stations available -- and there are a lot of both. One recurring comment is that cars are left in the charger after it has been completely "topped off" -- and inconsiderate electric drivers just use them as preferred parking spaces!:tsk: So, even in paradise there is trouble amongst the favored.:rofl:


----------



## Pierre Louis (Oct 23, 2011)

Yeah, I would keep a diesel car along with the Tesla S if I got to that point. It all needs to be hashed out before many will take the plunge.

I'm not against being a "cutting edge" consumer, though.

My saying is: "All that is worthwhile is difficult to attain, because if it was worthwhile and easy, you would have done it already!"

PL


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

Pierre Louis said:


> For me, a Tesla S might be a true thrill ride with its instantaneous torque and sleek styling. The fuel savings would be icing on the cake. The lack of charging stations where I live would be a "wait and see" deterrent.


Same boat. I have a 1-car garage so my vehicle must sit outside during the evening and I don't want to screw around with a plug in the rain.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Pierre Louis said:


> Yeah, I would keep a diesel car along with the Tesla S if I got to that point. It all needs to be hashed out before many will take the plunge.
> 
> I'm not against being a "cutting edge" consumer, though.
> 
> ...


If it was easy the girl scouts would be doing it!


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Looks like our Fuelly Tags went on the blink. They made some sort of an upgrade and may have wiped out a bunch of data.:tsk:


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

Flyingman said:


> Looks like our Fuelly Tags went on the blink. They made some sort of an upgrade and may have wiped out a bunch of data.:tsk:


I noticed something was amiss


----------



## mefferso (Feb 26, 2014)

Flyingman said:


> Looks like our Fuelly Tags went on the blink. They made some sort of an upgrade and may have wiped out a bunch of data.:tsk:


They sure did. The iOS app is wayyy better. Actually works in terms of being able to see your data now.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Flyingman said:


> Looks like our Fuelly Tags went on the blink. They made some sort of an upgrade and may have wiped out a bunch of data.:tsk:


Folks, you have to go back and re-copy your Fuelly Tag and insert in your signature. Mine is working again after I did that.:thumbup:


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

NE1 own a Mazda 3?


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

BMWTurboDzl said:


> NE1 own a Mazda 3?


I have a mazda 3 (First generation). It's a fun little car to drive but it's not a BMW. It has been reliable but the fuel economy is not stellar for the size car it is. The new ones with the skyacgtive tech are better. The new Mazda 3 is really attractive IMHO. As far as non-luxury brands Mazda is the sportiest and most fun to drive.

I would love it if Mazda brought the 6 wagon to the US. I would buy one for my wife in a heart beat.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Flyingman said:


> Folks, you have to go back and re-copy your Fuelly Tag and insert in your signature. Mine is working again after I did that.:thumbup:


It was working for a while!:dunno:


----------



## BMWGOD1982 (Dec 24, 2020)

zonules said:


> I have had my 2011 335d for about 1.5 years, currently at 35k. I purchased it second hand from a non-bmw dealer with 20 k on it for about 33k. It has the sports pkg, navi and all options except for paddle sifters and back up camera (not sure if this was out at this time).
> 
> I like (but do not love) the car and the manufacturer's warranty is going to expire this fall. I love the handling, quality of the interior, MPG. I dislike the costs of ownership (I only owned Hondas in the past), the threat of carbon build up with the expense, extremely poor customer service at my closest BMW dealer (Global imports... they suck!). Driving in Atlanta, has forced me to dislike driving overall, so owning a "driving machine" is not that important, but unfortunately I do need a car for work.
> 
> ...


If you are not enthusiastic about this car ditch it. You will hate it once the maintenance bills kick in, trust me.


----------



## Kafkaesque328 (Mar 8, 2014)

nevermind


----------

